# So much for the "arab spring"



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like Obamas "arab spring" is literally going up in smoke. All US personel ordered to leave Libya, Tunisia.
It will be interesting to see how the liberal media will cover for Obama and make sure he still gets re-elected. lol Maybe they'll bring out old comparisons to Bush or attack Romney for leaving dog on car roof?
Or will this be the nagging problem that the liberal media can't spin Obama out of?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope the latter....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

DITTO!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If this did somehow turn into Obama's "waterloo" and he loses the election, that would be fine with me.
But it would be sort of a hollow feeling. I mean, what if these uprisings never happened and the morons voted him back in? I want Obama to lose based on what he's done to the economy, just to reassure me (and others) that we're still smart enough to vote for someone who can improve our economy.
It shouldn't have to take a bunch of rock-throwing muderous animals 4,000 miles away to cause Obama to lose the election. lol

I can't believe what our government has done to this country. Why do we continue to negotiate with the middle east?
Why can't we see that pulling the regulations on drilling for oil/gas here would enable us to be free from the middle east? How many more have to die so we can have the "privelage" of paying $4-$5/ gallon?
Can't we just wake up and drill here and end this madness forever? Maybe the high gas prices are just what we need to get a movement going...one can only hope.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I can't believe what our government has done to this country. Why do we continue to negotiate with the middle east?
> Why can't we see that pulling the regulations on drilling for oil/gas here would enable us to be free from the middle east? How many more have to die so we can have the "privelage" of paying $4-$5/ gallon?
> Can't we just wake up and drill here and end this madness forever? Maybe the high gas prices are just what we need to get a movement going...one can only hope.


1: To many libs in power, and the middle east is viewed like the poor here. Have to give them more to help make em "equal".

2: To many politicians are strictly after power, once they have it they want to keep it, so if the environmentalists bitch the loudest the environmentalists get what they want.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Having lived in the Middle East a number of times, I can tell you that what you read in the US media is usually not close to the reality on the ground. I got evacuated out of Iran when the Shah left in '79, watched what happened when that idiot Carter tried his silly rescue attempt, and marveled at how distorted the media reported what was going on. I think people here (including Carter) thought Tehran was a mud hut village when it was really a modern city of around 5 million people. I was in Kuwait on 9/11 when my wife called me to tell me about the WTC. We were living in Bahrain then. I can assure you that no one was celebrating anything. They were horrified by it. There might have been a few in Palestine, but those people have been screwed up since the late '40's when they got shafted by the UN's partition of their land.

The average person in the Middle East is no different than any of us and they all want the same things that we do. Unfortunately most of them live under various forms of dictators who have been supported by our and other governments to maintain stability in the region....for various reasons. When you take the lid off though, the pot usually boils and they usually see their "freedom" as a opportunity to extract revenge for past treatments. It also usually breaks down all forms of government and commercial services which typically exacerbates the situation. Throw lots of guns into the mix and you have a real problem. However, it's usually not as bad as it's projected to be.

The US media thrives on sensationalism and distorts most news events to be much worse that they really are. They typically only report on the actions of small, extreme minorities.....Not the normal people. Because I still travel internationally on occation, I often get to see events happen and see how they are reported there and here in the US. We are fed a lot of BS by the major media outlets. CNN (Communist News Network) is totally different overseas where they have to compete with other news services. They're not too bad, but the BBC is still much better and Al Jazeera has gotten pretty good.

I see a lot of pure crap being broadcast and sent around about the region and the people of the Middle East....I can only chalk it up to "freedom of speach". Sadly, too many people believe what they see and hear because these days, finding the truth is very difficult.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike 120, Well said!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd like to see the Middle East someday including Israel, but I wouldn't risk taking my wife with me as of yet, so maybe those travel plans are unattainable.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I see a lot of pure crap being broadcast and sent around about the region and the people of the Middle East....I can only chalk it up to "freedom of speach". Sadly, too many people believe what they see and hear because these days, finding the truth is very difficult.


This muslim revolt against the U.S. because some near-do-well offended these people by insulting their prophet in a low budget 15 minute movie has grown exponentially.....see rally in Lebanon today. Make no mistake, radical muslims are a real threat to the U.S. now and in the future.....and there are plenty of them to contend with. I would like to visit Israel sometime like Marty, but as far as the rest of the Middle East....they can have it.

How do you deal with a culture that would kill you over a damned movie....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> If this did somehow turn into Obama's "waterloo" and he loses the election, that would be fine with me.
> But it would be sort of a hollow feeling. I mean, what if these uprisings never happened and the morons voted him back in? I want Obama to lose based on what he's done to the economy, just to reassure me (and others) that we're still smart enough to vote for someone who can improve our economy.


We, as a nation, are not very smart....just look at our education systems and don't forget that the young people in this country is who put obama in office. A full 1/3 of this countries population are on some form of welfare. obama is going to be voted out....even the evil abc news is now reporting that obamas 7 point lead of last week is now shrunk to 3 points....so the truth is that he is really behind in the polls and they are doing their darndest to cover for the scum bag.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Having lived in the Middle East a number of times, I can tell you that what you read in the US media is usually not close to the reality on the ground. I got evacuated out of Iran when the Shah left in '79, watched what happened when that idiot Carter tried his silly rescue attempt, and marveled at how distorted the media reported what was going on. I think people here (including Carter) thought Tehran was a mud hut village when it was really a modern city of around 5 million people. I was in Kuwait on 9/11 when my wife called me to tell me about the WTC. We were living in Bahrain then. I can assure you that no one was celebrating anything. They were horrified by it. There might have been a few in Palestine, but those people have been screwed up since the late '40's when they got shafted by the UN's partition of their land.
> 
> The average person in the Middle East is no different than any of us and they all want the same things that we do. Unfortunately most of them live under various forms of dictators who have been supported by our and other governments to maintain stability in the region....for various reasons. When you take the lid off though, the pot usually boils and they usually see their "freedom" as a opportunity to extract revenge for past treatments. It also usually breaks down all forms of government and commercial services which typically exacerbates the situation. Throw lots of guns into the mix and you have a real problem. However, it's usually not as bad as it's projected to be.
> 
> ...


Maybe that's true, but I wonder if the Libyan ambassador was thinking how "normal" the middle eastern people were as he was being sodomized, dragged through the street and murdered.

I think there's more radical America hating people over there than you think or we wouldn't be at war in 3-4 countries at a time in the middle east.

I say we just leave them alone to their own lives, let them burn our flags and drill here.
We should still stand with Israel though. Obama wants to make friends with these people and they hate hate us. The "good" typical middle eastern citizen is too scared to speak up and try to stop the violence because he's afraid he his wife and kids will get their throats slit in the middle of the night by the taliban.

I agree with some of what you say, but with a huge unemployment number and high fossil fuel prices, I see pulling out of the middle east as a way to create millions of new jobs here at home drilling and refining oil & gas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I would like to visit Israel sometime like Marty, but as far as the rest of the Middle East....they can have it.


I wouldn't mind going to Egypt and seeing the Great Pyramids and the Sphinx.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A number of years ago the media was reporting mass riots in a place we had recently moved from. When we called some friends there to ask about the situation we were told that it was three or four people protesting in front of a movie theater.

I was in Thailand when the Vietnamese went into Cambodia to clean up the Khmer Rouge mess. The US media reported that the Vietnamese army had invaded Thailand when all they had done was close the Cambodian side of the border. The Thai stock market didn't even blip during that period.

Last year I was in Chile when one of their 2,000+ volcanos erupted. The Reuters office in Santiago put out the story and the US media reported "a major volcano eruption in Santiago"....."thousands of people were being evacuated". My wife called me in a panic and I had to tell her that it was really 600 miles away.

I can give hundreds of examples over the years, those are just some of the funnier ones. My only advice is if it sounds really bad, it probably isn't nearly as bad as what the media is reporting. I typically believe about 10% of what they say.

As far as traveling to the Middle East....It wouldn't bother me and I've made a few trips this year. But, I don't recommend anyone taking any tourist trips. Sadly, my personal opinion is that Israel, left with no choice, will take out the nuke facilities in Iran sometime before the end of the year. Iran will try to shut down the Strait of Hormuz and we'll get involved. Sectarian violence will break out all over the Middle East/North Africa and the whole region (and likely the global economy) will be a mess for probably the next 5-6 years. Hopefully I'm wrong!

As far as the people and Islam.....don't judge a people or a religion by the actions of a very, very, small minority. There are around 385,000,000 people in the Middle East and 1.6 billion Muslims world-wide. The media focuses on the activities and actions of less than 1%. I would certainly hate to see Christianity defined by the likes of Terry Jones or Anders Breivik.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> As far as the people and Islam.....don't judge a people or a religion by the actions of a very, very, small minority. There are around 385,000,000 people in the Middle East and 1.6 billion Muslims world-wide. The media focuses on the activities and actions of less than 1%.


Some estimates say there are closer to 7% of the Muslim population that could be viewed as radical world-wide which would mean a estimate of over 11 million....but that is not what concerns me....be it 1.6 radical muslims or 11 million radical muslims they are still a major threat to this country and they remind us of this daily by there own volition....I can't help but think that it only took 13 radical muslims to change forever how this country feels about its security on September 11, 2001.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

> "Some estimates say there are closer to 7% of the Muslim population that could be viewed as radical world-wide which would mean a estimate of over 11 million....but that is not what concerns me....be it 1.6 radical muslims or 11 million radical muslims they are still a major threat to this country and they remind us of this daily by there own volition....I can't help but think that it only took 13 radical muslims to change forever how this country feels about its security on September 11, 2001"


And 7% of 1.6 billion worldwide is a LOT of angry people. As was said, jst a couple dozen killed 3,000_* innocent *_Americans (not soldiers). These people hate us our women and even our children.
I am completely convinced they have already infiltrated this company over the Mexican border are hiding in sleeper cells and will detonate a nuke or similar "dirty bomb" inside this country in a few years. These losers are coming out of the woodwork. They just stopped a radical muslim extremist from blowing up a truck bomb in Chicago. You know one is going to slip past even our great intelligence people sometime soon.

Like I said: Give up on trying to befriend these animals, they'll just stab youin the back. Bring our people home and start drilling the snot out of the gulf, the east & west coast, the Dakotas, etc. Build the keystone pipeline. Create jobs, drop unemployment and lower our energy costs. F*ck the enviromental geeks who keep any progress from happening in this country. In my opinion, they are domestic terrorists.
Of course with the current administration, I have a better chance of seeing God than seeing my wish list get done. lol

The 50+ million that voted for Obama scare me.
The 50 million or so that are gonna vote for him again, REALLY scare me.


----------

